# IUI versus IVF



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hi,

Went to see cons today for my first follicle scan, wanted to discuss options for this cycle. Am having another FSH stimulated cycle. I have been recommended to have three of these and then go straight onto IVF.

There is no male factor infertility the cons said that there was not much point in paying to have IUI as my problem is producing the eggs. S o we need to focus on this.

We are going to be paying for it privatley - so I think that she thought that as my chances are os much greater with IVF to go straight for this anyway.

Wanted to know what you guys think?

Also the drugs she will use are not going to be that high a dose due to my medical history - i.e. having a heart attack.

xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Leecowden

I'm a little confused by your post.  I take it your consultant is talking about an unstimulated cycle of IUI i.e. that is a natural cycle without using follicle stimulating drugs? My feeling is that if you have trouble producing eggs for ovulation you will need to have a stimulated cycle one way or the other. If that is the case then you have two options:

1. a stimulated IUI cycle using drugs or
2. IVF

My suggestion would be (and I am no expert at all!!!) that it would be good to first try a stimulated IUI cycle.  The dosage is less than that used for IVF but it's usually enough to force your body into producing more than 1 follicle. IUI is a lot less invasive than IVF and helps keep the process as natural as possible as fertilisation takes place in your body. It will give you a good idea about how you will respond should you need to go on to IVF. However, if you fail to respond at all (v unlikely) then you will know that IVF is your only option.    

It really is a decision that only you can make but I hope this has been a little bit helpful and I wish you all the best!!

Holly C xx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

HI, I agree with Holly. Infat DH and I were talking about his just yesterday.

I have just moved onto IVF, but found it invaluable to go through stimulated iui. It got DH used to administering my injections, I got used to knowing how the drugs affected my body. Our cons found from this that I had problems producing eggs but because of the iui we have a good idea of the disage needed for the ivf- This has all made us much more relaxed going into the ivf as we arn't so worried about the stimming. 

Hope that helps and that i havnt waffled on xxxx


----------



## Liz11 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hello 

This may throw a spanner in the works but I feel I need to share this more - I started of with IUI many years ago then moved on to IVF - I had 5 tx ! then was successful with my little girl then I had 4 more IVF- 

After no joy I went to the UCH in London and the consultant there is very much for keeping it as natural as possible went back to IUI !! 2nd go was successfull !! but unf misc at 9 wks   but it worked I am now on my 2ww for my 3rd IUI there so keep an open mind and all the luck in the world 

Liz


----------

